# Ethihad cargo



## Cherrylemonade (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi

Does anybody know where I would get prices for ethihad cargo, I think it's called crystal cargo.it dosnt seem to be on their website.

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Here you go http://www.azfreighters.com/2660/3ETD.cfm

But actually all the different urls lead to Etihad Cargo.


----------

